# Mass Effect 3: Demo-Download für PC steht ab 19 Uhr im Origin-Store bereit



## TheKhoaNguyen (14. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Demo-Download für PC steht ab 19 Uhr im Origin-Store bereit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Demo-Download für PC steht ab 19 Uhr im Origin-Store bereit


----------



## Chris1q1q (14. Februar 2012)

steht hier zwar nirgends, aber der download heute ist nur für besitzer der battlefield 3 limited edition !
Der Rest muss sich noch ein paar Tage gedulden.


----------



## Stroiner (14. Februar 2012)

Na zum Glück hab ich die^^
aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Demo wirklich spielen will.
Das Spiel wird so oder so gut und dann würd ich gerne ie Story am Stück haben und nicht einen Teil doppelt


----------



## Yaschir (14. Februar 2012)

limited oder auch normal?


----------



## JonnyL (14. Februar 2012)

Erwartungen sind hoch, da kann man auch schon mal ziehmlich tief entäuscht werden, siehe Dragon Age 2. Lieber Demo testn als wieder Geld ausgeben fürn Spiel, was es gar nich verdient hat gekauft zu werden. Ich hoffe das ME3 nich den gleichen weg gehen wird wie DA2. Mehr Action ,weniger Spiel.......


----------



## Metalhawk (14. Februar 2012)

ME 2 hat mir schon weniger Spaß gemacht als ME, die Gängelei von EA obendrauf. Ich werds mir 3 mal überlegen ob ich mir ME 3 zulegen werde.


----------



## Puet (14. Februar 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> steht hier zwar nirgends, aber der download heute ist nur für besitzer der battlefield 3 limited edition !
> Der Rest muss sich noch ein paar Tage gedulden.


 
@Chris1q1: War es nicht so, das sich das mit der B3-LE nur auf das Spielen des Koop in der Demo bezog? Ich dächte, es wurde auch in einem der kommentierten Videos so gesagt.

Tante Edit meint: 


> In wenigen Tagen, um genau zu sein am 14. Februar, erscheint die Demo  des Action-Rollenspiels des Entwicklerstudios Bioware. Diese bietet  einen Einblick in den Singleplayer-Aspekt des Spiels und ihr dürft in  den Koop-Modus reinschnuppern. Besitzer von Battlefield 3 können den  Mehrspieler-Modus der Demo direkt nach dem Release nutzen, während alle  anderen sich bis zum 17. Februar gedulden müssen.


  Quelle: PC Games http://www.pcgames.de/Mass-Effect-3...t-fast-20-Minuten-Gameplay-erschienen-867914/


----------



## DrProof (14. Februar 2012)

Hm Hm Hm Hm.... 
Ich versaue mir die Vorfreude nicht indem ich Storyhäpchen aus der Demo mitnehme.... !


----------



## autumnSkies (14. Februar 2012)

Keinen Bock auf Origin, somit verzichte ich. Finds aber sehr gut, das Entwickler/Publisher die gute alte Demo in letzer Zeit so häufig nutzen!


----------



## Chris1q1q (14. Februar 2012)

Puet schrieb:


> @Chris1q1: War es nicht so, das sich das mit der B3-LE nur auf das Spielen des Koop in der Demo bezog? Ich dächte, es wurde auch in einem der kommentierten Videos so gesagt.
> 
> Tante Edit meint:
> Quelle: PC Games Mass Effect 3 Demo: Neues Walkthrough-Video mit fast 20 Minuten Gameplay erschienen


 
bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, gut möglich.


----------



## sleazy83 (14. Februar 2012)

Nöö auch keine Lust auf Origins, muss man sich nach alternativen umschauen.


----------



## Alexey1978 (14. Februar 2012)

autumnSkies schrieb:


> Keinen Bock auf Origin, somit verzichte ich. Finds aber sehr gut, das Entwickler/Publisher die gute alte Demo in letzer Zeit so häufig nutzen!


 


sleazy83 schrieb:


> Nöö auch keine Lust auf Origins, muss man sich nach alternativen umschauen.


 
Euch ist schon klar das Origin inzwischen nicht "Neugieriger ist als eine Scheibe Schwarzbrot" um hier mal ein Zitat anzubringen oder?

Man hat also so garnichts mehr vor Datendiebdstahl, gescannten Festplatten oder sonstwas zu befürchten. Sollte das also der einzige Grund sein der Euch vom Demo Download abhält dann gilt es das zu überdenken finde ich.


----------



## Sancezz1 (14. Februar 2012)

Weil hier anscheinend einige nich ganz sicher sind:
Nur der Multiplayer-Teil ist für die Besitzer der Battlefield 3 Limited Edition ab heute spielbar. Der Singleplayer-Teil für PC, ist für alle ab heute spielbar...


----------



## sleazy83 (14. Februar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das Origin inzwischen nicht "Neugieriger ist als eine Scheibe Schwarzbrot" um hier mal ein Zitat anzubringen oder?
> 
> Man hat also so garnichts mehr vor Datendiebdstahl, gescannten Festplatten oder sonstwas zu befürchten. Sollte das also der einzige Grund sein der Euch vom Demo Download abhält dann gilt es das zu überdenken finde ich.


 
Es geht hier einfach ums Prinzip, ich habe keine Lust das jeder Publisher sein eigenes "Steam" macht, was dann auch noch schlechter als das Original ist. Auch wenn man Origins in Steam einbinden kann. Ist das Ding einfach nur nervig. Ich hab googlemail, ein google smartphone, chrome als browser und nutze steam, meine Daten sind eh frei verfügbar. Das ist mir aber halt bewusst.


----------



## Steppenheld (14. Februar 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> ME 2 hat mir schon weniger Spaß gemacht als ME, die Gängelei von EA obendrauf. Ich werds mir 3 mal überlegen ob ich mir ME 3 zulegen werde.


 Find ich auch, ME1 war der beste Teil der Serie, trotzdem hoffe ich, dass EA nach ME2 dazugelernt hat. Einfach mal die demo laden und schauen wie es sich anfühlt, ich hoffe nur EA hat das Spiel nicht versaut


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das Origin inzwischen nicht "Neugieriger ist als eine Scheibe Schwarzbrot" um hier mal ein Zitat anzubringen oder?
> 
> Man hat also so garnichts mehr vor Datendiebdstahl, gescannten Festplatten oder sonstwas zu befürchten. Sollte das also der einzige Grund sein der Euch vom Demo Download abhält dann gilt es das zu überdenken finde ich.


 Und dir ist schon klar, daß ...

- das jetzt höchstens so ist, weil sie dazu *gezwungen *wurden, es so abzuändern? Es arbeiten doch jetzt immer noch dieselben Leute in den entsprechenden verantwortungstragenden Positionen - deren Zielsetzung hat sich ja nicht über Nacht geändert.

- Origin's ursprünglicher Zweck die Weitergabe von Kundendaten an Dritte beinhaltete? Und es doch jetzt sehr verwunderlich wäre, wenn sie diesen Teil der ursprünglichen Nutzungsbedingungen einfach mal komplett aufgegeben hätten und *nichts *in der Richtung mehr unternehmen würden? 

- in den aktuellen Datenschutzbestimmungen von der Zusammenführung "nicht-personenbezogener Daten mit personenbezogenen Daten" gesprochen wird und "möglicherweise auch von Dritten Listen-Daten oder öffentlich zugängliche Informationen" ergänzt werden? (Facebook und Twitter werden dabei ausdrücklich benannt)

- sich Sony dort in dem Abschnitt für die PS mit " ... ermittelt Informationen über die Hardware und Software eines Nutzers für [...] und *sonstige Zwecke*." einen Freifahrtschein zum Datensaugen ausstellt?

- sich an dem Argument: "Ich brauche nicht *noch eine* Spieleplattform" nicht das Geringste geändert hat?

- daß EA sich in der Vergangenheit schon durch bestimmte "Service-Updates", sprich: "Abschalten vieler Multiplayer Server" Minuspunkte eingehandelt hat und deshalb ein solcher Dienst* gerade von EA* kritisch betrachtet wird?


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. Februar 2012)

Hey, kommt es nur mir so vor oder hat sich bei der Grafik nur minimal was geändert? Wie auch immer, ich werde den letzten Teil auch kaufen. Es war jedenfalls immer großes Kino ME zu zocken  und ich liebe Kino.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Februar 2012)

Die Mass Effect Spiele sind für mich mehr wie ein Film. Da mag ich nicht nur ein kleines Stück spielen, dass mir auch noch Handlung vorwegnimmt. Ich verzichte und warte auf den Release in ein paar Wochen


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Februar 2012)

OMG jetz kommen wieder die ganzen Origin Heulsusen. Dann löscht bitte auch gleich Steam und eure ganzen Social Network Accounts.Schneidet euer Lan Kabel durch und verabschiedet euch vom Internet. Das ist ja auch alles nur Teufelszeug. Ironie off.


----------



## masterkoron (14. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> OMG jetz kommen wieder die ganzen Origin Heulsusen. Dann löscht bitte auch gleich Steam und eure ganzen Social Network Accounts.Schneidet euer Lan Kabel durch und verabschiedet euch vom Internet. Das ist ja auch alles nur Teufelszeug. Ironie off.


 
Ich habe kein Steam und bin auf keinen komischen Plattformen angemeldet und nun?


----------



## abe15 (14. Februar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Die Mass Effect Spiele sind für mich mehr wie ein Film. Da mag ich nicht nur ein kleines Stück spielen, dass mir auch noch Handlung vorwegnimmt. Ich verzichte und warte auf den Release in ein paar Wochen


 
Absolutes /SIGN
Geht mir genauso


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Februar 2012)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Steam und bin auf keinen komischen Plattformen angemeldet und nun?



Bist ja hier angemeldet sonst könntest du nicht posten hier.^^
BTW: Kein Steam , kein Origin : Was zockst du eigentlich ? Gibt doch fast keine Titel mehr ohne diese Plattformen als Voraussetzung !


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. Februar 2012)

Naja am Ende entscheidet jeder für sich selbst was auf seiner Festplatte draufkommt oder? Und wenn die Welt eh im Dez 2012 zu Ende geht, wen kümmert dann der ganze Scheiß


----------



## Boxenluder66 (14. Februar 2012)

Alle Leute, die hier Origin verteidigen, wurden von EA gekauft, um Falschinformationen zu verbreiten. EA und Valve sind schon seit Jahren hinter sensiblen Daten her.


----------



## FlamEXx (14. Februar 2012)

Weiß schon jemand wie groß die Demo für PC sein wird? Kann derzeit nur über UMTS ins Internet...


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. Februar 2012)

Boxenluder77 schrieb:


> Alle Leute, die hier Origin verteidigen, wurden von EA gekauft, um Falschinformationen zu verbreiten. EA und Valve sind schon seit Jahren hinter sensiblen Daten her.


 
Dann wäre EA längst pleite  Nein nein ich denke, das sind Leute die sich nichts draus machen, optimistisch denken und dieses Gejammere gegen Origin, Steam und Co nicht mehr lesen können. Moment jetzt wo Du es sagst, ich bin womöglich auch von EA assimiliert worden


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. Februar 2012)

FlamEXx schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand wie groß die Demo für PC sein wird? Kann derzeit nur über UMTS ins Internet...


 
Laut FAQ, 2GB


----------



## Malifurion (14. Februar 2012)

Origin lol. Ja, die übliche Debatte. Ich nehme schwer an, sobald man sich mit seinem PC in das Internet einklinkt, werden sofort Daten gescannt. Das reicht schon, wenn ihr auf Google etwas sucht. Und ihr jammert rum, weil Origin Daten ausliest? Da stellt sich die Frage, was ihr als erstes zu verbergen habt und zweitens, ob ihr euch schon bewusst seid, dass jeder Internetnutzer, egal welche Anwendungen er in Betracht zieht, seine Daten unfreiwillig hergibt? Es gibt keine EULA für das Internet, das sollte jedem mal klar werden. Und solltet ihr hunderte Warez auf eurem Rechner haben, endlos lange Listen von illegal kopierter Musik, Filmen und Apps, dann seid ihr auf der Abschussliste, egal ob ihr euch hinter One-Click-Hostern versteckt oder sonst was. Da braucht ihr auch kein Origin um in den Knast zu wandern.


----------



## alceleniel (14. Februar 2012)

Die PS3-Demo gibt es erst morgen, wenn Sony den PS-Store für Europa aktualisiert


----------



## Skaty12 (14. Februar 2012)

Boxenluder77 schrieb:


> Alle Leute, die hier Origin verteidigen, wurden von EA gekauft, um Falschinformationen zu verbreiten. EA und Valve sind schon seit Jahren hinter sensiblen Daten her.


 Mist... du hast mich durchschaut. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich 45 Jahre alt, arbeite von 6:00 Uhr bist 23:00 Uhr in einem Büro um mir Forenkommentare gegen Origin durchzulesen und sie zu beleidigen. Sie bezahlen mir 200.000€ im Jahr, falls du das auch noch fragen willst.
Aber um mal wieder vom Ironie-Trip runterzukommen solltest du dich fragen, ob das Internet für dich der richtige Platz ist wenn du Angst hast, dass ein Programm deine schmutzige Vergangenheit dem FBI meldet und dich deshalb mit Hubschraubern, Kampfflugzeugen und Panzertruppen zu vernichten... Irgendwie viel Ironie hier.


----------



## Chriss8185 (14. Februar 2012)

hilfe wie geht das den jetz genau wenn ich bd3 habe ? da kriegt mann doch mass effect 3 früher oder wie ? und was muß ich da genau machen find da nix.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Origin lol. Ja, die übliche Debatte. Ich nehme schwer an, sobald man sich mit seinem PC in das Internet einklinkt, werden sofort Daten gescannt. Das reicht schon, wenn ihr auf Google etwas sucht. Und ihr jammert rum, weil Origin Daten ausliest? Da stellt sich die Frage, was ihr als erstes zu verbergen habt und zweitens, ob ihr euch schon bewusst seid, dass jeder Internetnutzer, egal welche Anwendungen er in Betracht zieht, seine Daten unfreiwillig hergibt? Es gibt keine EULA für das Internet, das sollte jedem mal klar werden. Und solltet ihr hunderte Warez auf eurem Rechner haben, endlos lange Listen von illegal kopierter Musik, Filmen und Apps, dann seid ihr auf der Abschussliste, egal ob ihr euch hinter One-Click-Hostern versteckt oder sonst was. Da braucht ihr auch kein Origin um in den Knast zu wandern.



Dein Kommentar zeigt doch wie beschissen es mittlerweile im Computerbereich aussieht. Neue Technik, Internet und Co. ist schon was schönes, nur wird Technik immer mehr von Firmen missbraucht uns zum gläsernen Bürger zu machen, immer mehr Rechte und Freiheiten einzuschränken.
 Deswegen find' ich es gut, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die dafür kämpfen, dass ordentlich mit unseren Daten umgegangen wird. Nur leider gibt es heute zu wenige Menschen, die so sind. 
Und wenn ich dann solche Sachen lese wie :"Ach aber das machen doch andere auch." Was ist denn das bitte für eine Argumentation? Dann brauchen wir ja auch keine Mörder mehr fangen, weil es Morde ja auch schon immer gab. Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser. Schlecht bleibt schlecht, böse bleibt böse...nur weil es mehr machen, macht es die Sache nicht gleich gut. Nein, wir Spieler sollten zusammen halten und dafür kämpfen, dass wir von solchen Firmen endlich wieder ernstgenommen werden. Dass sie sensibel mit unseren Daten umgehen und nicht weiter unsere Rechte und Freiheiten einschränken, die uns zustehen. Aktuell sind wir doch nur Marionetten für solche Firmen, blökende Schafe, die einfach nur bezahlen sollen und ansonsten das Maul zu halten haben.
Und darum geht's hier. Es geht nicht darum was Origin aktuell macht, sondern sie hatten sich in den AGB Sachen reingeschrieben, die ihnen Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft gaben, Dinge zu tun, die absolut gegen deutsches Recht sind. Das zeigt doch wie die Herrschaften da ticken. Für die totale Gewinnmaximierung scheißen sie einfach mal komplett auf unser Rechtssystem. Wer da nicht aufwacht? Und da ist auch die Frage, wer ist hier kriminell? Für mich hat das schon fast was von Mafiamethoden.
Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: Natürlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er mit seinem Geld macht. Wenn er damit leben kann, dann soll er das Spiel kaufen. Ich will verdammt nur eines: Dass sich die Menschen einfach wieder Gedanken um solche Sachen machen, überlegen ob es das wirklich wert ist und nicht nur einfach gedankenlos und blind konsumieren. Das ist alles.


----------



## Chriss8185 (14. Februar 2012)

alceleniel schrieb:


> Die PS3-Demo gibt es erst morgen, wenn Sony den PS-Store für Europa aktualisiert





 Übrigens: via Xbox Live ist die Mass Effect 3-Demo bereits verfügbar. PS3-Spieler müssen bis 23 Uhr warten.


----------



## lurchie85 (14. Februar 2012)

Sie ist da


----------



## Sancezz1 (14. Februar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> hilfe wie geht das den jetz genau wenn ich bd3 habe ? da kriegt mann doch mass effect 3 früher oder wie ? und was muß ich da genau machen find da nix.


 
Einfach Demo im Originstore suchen und herunterladen. Wird selbständig installiert und der Singleplayer ist für alle freigegeben. Für den Multiplayer braucht ich nix machen. Bin einfach im Hauptmenü auf Multiplayer und konnte den ohne noch was zu tun, zocken.
Nehm mal an, das Origin registriert hat, das ich die Battlefield 3 Limited Edition hab und hat deshalb den Multiplayerzugang automatisch für mich freigeschalten.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2012)

Hab die Demo gard mal ein wenig angespielt (obwohl ich eigentlich wirklich bis zum Release warten wollte).
Bis jetzt hab ich keine News mehr zu ME3 gelesen, weil ich Angst hatte, zu viel zu erfahren.
Man muss vor der Demo keine Angst haben.
Scheint einfach der Anfang des Spiels zu sein. Also nicht mitten drin.


----------



## Holstentor (14. Februar 2012)

Von wegen Origins ist nicht neugierig. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ein bei Steam gekauftes und aktiviertes "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" auf einmal auch in meiner Origin-Spieleliste auftaucht. Also ganz sauber ist das nicht....


----------



## Zocker134 (14. Februar 2012)

Cool, cool ich finde den Anfang von Mass Effect 3 sehr gut, es geht gleich zu sache und spanned ist es auch obwohl man weiß, das die lieben Reaper kommen um alles zu zerstören. Ich freue mich schon auf die Vollversion.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Februar 2012)

Naja, die beste Demo aller Zeiten ist das ja nicht. So viel Geballer - das brauche ich bei einem Mass Effect doch überhaupt nicht. Aber gut, dafür gibt es dann die Vollversion, die hat dann hoffentlich wieder denkwürdige dramatische Szenen und spannende Dialoge. Die Inszenierung der Reaper-Invasion zu Beginn der Demo hat mich da doch eher enttäuscht, der Einstieg von Teil 2 war besser.


----------



## DarthDevil (14. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar zeigt doch wie beschissen es mittlerweile im Computerbereich aussieht. Neue Technik, Internet und Co. ist schon was schönes, nur wird Technik immer mehr von Firmen missbraucht uns zum gläsernen Bürger zu machen, immer mehr Rechte und Freiheiten einzuschränken.
> Deswegen find' ich es gut, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die dafür kämpfen, dass ordentlich mit unseren Daten umgegangen wird. Nur leider gibt es heute zu wenige Menschen, die so sind.
> Und wenn ich dann solche Sachen lese wie :"Ach aber das machen doch andere auch." Was ist denn das bitte für eine Argumentation? Dann brauchen wir ja auch keine Mörder mehr fangen, weil es Morde ja auch schon immer gab. Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser. Schlecht bleibt schlecht, böse bleibt böse...nur weil es mehr machen, macht es die Sache nicht gleich gut. Nein, wir Spieler sollten zusammen halten und dafür kämpfen, dass wir von solchen Firmen endlich wieder ernstgenommen werden. Dass sie sensibel mit unseren Daten umgehen und nicht weiter unsere Rechte und Freiheiten einschränken, die uns zustehen. Aktuell sind wir doch nur Marionetten für solche Firmen, blökende Schafe, die einfach nur bezahlen sollen und ansonsten das Maul zu halten haben.
> Und darum geht's hier. Es geht nicht darum was Origin aktuell macht, sondern sie hatten sich in den AGB Sachen reingeschrieben, die ihnen Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft gaben, Dinge zu tun, die absolut gegen deutsches Recht sind. Das zeigt doch wie die Herrschaften da ticken. Für die totale Gewinnmaximierung scheißen sie einfach mal komplett auf unser Rechtssystem. Wer da nicht aufwacht? Und da ist auch die Frage, wer ist hier kriminell? Für mich hat das schon fast was von Mafiamethoden.
> Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: Natürlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er mit seinem Geld macht. Wenn er damit leben kann, dann soll er das Spiel kaufen. Ich will verdammt nur eines: Dass sich die Menschen einfach wieder Gedanken um solche Sachen machen, überlegen ob es das wirklich wert ist und nicht nur einfach gedankenlos und blind konsumieren. Das ist alles.


 ach würden doch nur mehr leute so denken. aber den meisten ist es ja total gleichgültig ob man ihnen ihre rechte wegnimmt, die spieleindustrie is ja nur die spitze des eisbergs, ich denke wenn die menschen nicht sehr bald umdenken werden wir bald in einer von geldgierigen konzernen geführten diktatur leben.


----------



## Sancezz1 (14. Februar 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab die Demo gard mal ein wenig angespielt (obwohl ich eigentlich wirklich bis zum Release warten wollte).
> Bis jetzt hab ich keine News mehr zu ME3 gelesen, weil ich Angst hatte, zu viel zu erfahren.
> Man muss vor der Demo keine Angst haben.
> Scheint einfach der Anfang des Spiels zu sein. Also nicht mitten drin.


 
Naja, der 2. Teil schon der Demo.... 



Spoiler



Weil in dem bist mittlerweile Rang 13


----------



## BuffaloBilI (14. Februar 2012)

Lol? Was manche hier gegen die Inszenierung haben...kann ich echt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Die erste Mission ist echt beeindruckend. Und wer das ende nicht packend findet, ist (meiner Meinung nach) wirklich abgestumpft.

Fand die erste Mission klasse, richtig episch, aber die zweite war eben wegen der Storylücken (auch während der Mission) einfach nur ein Geballer für Gameplay-Elemente.

Mp ist ebenfalls sehr gut bisher.


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (14. Februar 2012)

Holstentor schrieb:


> Von wegen Origins ist nicht neugierig. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ein bei Steam gekauftes und aktiviertes "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" auf einmal auch in meiner Origin-Spieleliste auftaucht. Also ganz sauber ist das nicht....



Du weißt schon, dass du dich bei Hot Pursuit mit deinem EA Account angemeldet hast? Natürlich weiß EA dann, dass du das Spiel gekauft hast. Ist doch dann löblich wenn sie es direkt dem Origin hinzufügen.


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Februar 2012)

Ich werd die Demo auch links liegen lassen. 
Was mich brennend interessieren würde: Welche deutsche Stimme hat der männliche Shepard diesmal?


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Naja, der 2. Teil schon der Demo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, dass ich dann nicht weitergespielt habe (dank Champions League).
Werd das Teil also nicht mehr anfassen.
Danke für die Warnung!


----------



## Angeldust (14. Februar 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich werd die Demo auch links liegen lassen.
> Was mich brennend interessieren würde: Welche deutsche Stimme hat der männliche Shepard diesmal?


 
Demo ist Englisch mit deutschen Subs 

Und die englischen Stimmen sind einfach nur...genial ;o)

Anfang finde ich auch bei weitem packender als in ME2... einfach klasse gemacht.

Skillsystem ist auch bei weitem kniffeliger gestaltet. Und Ashley sieht endlich mal wie ne Frau aus^^


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Demo ist Englisch mit deutschen Subs
> 
> Und die englischen Stimmen sind einfach nur...genial ;o)


 
Naja, Mass Effect hab ich schon immer auf deutsch gespielt und am Anfang von ME2 bin ich erstmal enorm schockiert gewesen wegen des Sprecherwechsels.. Ansonsten war die deutsche Vertonung aber immer gut.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Naja, Mass Effect hab ich schon immer auf deutsch gespielt und am Anfang von ME2 bin ich erstmal enorm schockiert gewesen wegen des Sprecherwechsels.. Ansonsten war die deutsche Vertonung aber immer gut.


Oh ja... vor allem, weil ich eine Woche zuvor ME1 zum zweiten (oder dritten?) mal durchgespielt hatte.
Aber nach kürzester Zeit war ich wieder richtig im Spiel drin


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (14. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Demo ist Englisch mit deutschen Subs
> 
> Und die englischen Stimmen sind einfach nur...genial ;o)
> 
> ...


 
Hat der männliche Shepard die gleiche Synchro wie in den ersten Teilen? Der war einfach nur grausam für die Ohren ... fanden sogar native-english-speaker.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Hat der männliche Shepard die gleiche Synchro wie in den ersten Teilen? Der war einfach nur grausam für die Ohren ... fanden sogar native-english-speaker.


Gleiche Synchro wie in den ersten Teilen?
Teil zwei hatte einen anderen Sprecher als Teil eins 
Ich fand die beide wirklich ganz gut. 
Obwohl ich Filme eigentlich lieber in Original anschaue.


----------



## selince (14. Februar 2012)

Fazit zur Demo: Pro: Singleplayer macht Spaß, gute Stimmung 
Kontra: Miese Steuerung - vor allem im Multiplayer Deckungssystem totaler mist .


----------



## selince (14. Februar 2012)

Fazit zur Demo: Pro: Singleplayer macht Spaß, gute Stimmung 
Kontra: Miese Steuerung - vor allem im Multiplayer Deckungssystem totaler mist .


----------



## Yaschir (14. Februar 2012)

jo ja Steuerung, keine Ahnung, aber fühlt sich einfach "falsch" an... Danke Konsolen!
Und ansonsten die Story, naja, konnte man ja kein Savegame importieren, aber wenn die Leute im Hauptspiel so reagieren wie in der Demo, da haben die sich ja aus Teil 1 & 2 ja nix gemerkt...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. Februar 2012)

wirkt wie nen addon zu mass effect 2 
cutscenes sind okay rest haut mich nicht vom hocker 
vllt ändern das die 12 DLCs die noch kommen


----------



## DDS-Zod (14. Februar 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ach würden doch nur mehr leute so denken. aber den meisten ist es ja total gleichgültig ob man ihnen ihre rechte wegnimmt, die spieleindustrie is ja nur die spitze des eisbergs, ich denke wenn die menschen nicht sehr bald umdenken werden wir bald in einer von geldgierigen konzernen geführten diktatur leben.


 
Dochdoch gibt immer noch paar die so denken, nur schreiben die nicht oft (so wie ich).
Habe weder Steam noch Origin noch sonst irgendeine Plattform (ja ich bin hier angemeldet bei pcgames).
Dadurch hat sich zwar mein Spielekauf extrem reduziert, gibt man das Geld eben für was anderes aus.


PS: Nur so: ich aktualisere meine Handy Daten/Kontake auch nicht über Cloud-Dients/Internet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Februar 2012)

Da der Download überraschend schnell fertig war, bin ich heute auch dazu gekommen, die Demo zu spielen.

Den Code für das Aussehen meiner alten Shepard aus Teil 2 kann ich in die Tonne kloppen, weil sie nun furchtbar aussieht, daher bin ich das erste Mal bei der Default-Shepard geblieben, denn die ist gar nicht sooo schlimm. 
Der erste Teil der Demo, der ja mehr oder weniger der Prolog zu sein scheint, ist schon toll gemacht, einige Scripts, aber die dennoch beeindruckend.


Spoiler



Wenn so ein Reaper langsam auf einen zukommt, ist das schon unangenehm, auch wenn keine direkte Gefahr von ihm ausgeht 



Der zweite Teil ist in der Tat sehr actionlastig, aber es ging noch in Ordnung, außer, dass das Deckungssystem manchmal nicht allzu präzise ist.



Spoiler



Aber man sieht endlich mal einen weiblichen Kroganer.


----------



## ahjaokja (15. Februar 2012)

habe gerade vor einer woche zum ersten mal mass effect 1 durchgespielt. irgendwie aber nicht so wirklich begeistert gewesen. der anfang war echt ganz cool, aber dann flachte die story doch merklich ab. insgesamt gefiel mir am spiel folgendes ganz gut: story - vor allem am anfang, wo das raumschiff auf dem planeten landet - sehr geile atmosphäre - zum teil relativ schwer, allerdings dann wenn man das system raushat auch nicht mehr so hart, am anfang haben mich nur ab und zu sniper mit einem schuss weggesnipt. 

contra: nach dem anfang sehr langatmig - nervig das der "sprintmodus" genauso schnell ist, wie der normale modus - die laufwege in den zwar schönen umgebungen dauern auch oft zu lange und insgesamt sind die kämpfe nach einer weile immer das gleiche.

zu wenige zwischensequenzen bis auf anfang und ende.

ok, hat jetzt nicht wirklich so viel mit teil 3 zu tun, aber nach dem ersten teil (der ja bis jetzt der beste sein soll) frage ich mich, ob es sich wirklich lohnt noch weiter zu spielen? 

mir waren die missionen zu flach und simpel, irgendwie mag ich missionen nach dem schema geh da hin mach die typen platt und komme wieder (endlose lauferei inkl.) und hol dir dann XP und zwei gegenstände die man eh nicht braucht nicht wirklich, zumal dann noch nicht einmal ne coole sequenz dazwischen kommt.

grafik muss man sagen echt gut gemacht, wahrscheinlich ist es einfach zu schwer, eine richtig packende story über eine so lange zeit in ein spiel zu pressen. von daher hätte ich lieber kürzere spiele mit richtig geiler story, die man in ein paar stunden durchzuzocken kann, aber die dafür ein richtiges aha erlebnis bieten. glaube die spiele bewegen sich eher in die falsche richtung - immer länger, aber dafür weniger gehaltvoll.


----------



## fatal-illusion (15. Februar 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Naja am Ende entscheidet jeder für sich selbst was auf seiner Festplatte draufkommt oder? Und wenn die Welt eh im Dez 2012 zu Ende geht, wen kümmert dann der ganze Scheiß


 
Wenn ich mir Manches in der Welt so anseh/hör, kann ich fast nur sagen: Ach würde sie es doch.....also zu Ende gehen  Wer erst seit Steam/Origin Angst vor einer gläsernen Welt hat, dürfte den Zug schon etwas länger verpasst haben imo. Und wie du sagst, Jeder entscheidet im Endeffekt selbst, was er auf seiner Festplatte haben will und was nicht, daran wird auch gebashe von diversen Seiten/Fraktionen nüx ändern. Nervig wird's allemal mit der Zeit. Ich zock auch keine Shooter auf Konsolen, trotzdem erkenn ich deren Existenzberechtigung an und muss gestehenn, manche games vermiss ich schmerzlich auf'm PC. Ich für meinen Teil werd das nächste Mal einkaufen nachfragen, wie es mit dem Datenschutz steht, wenn ich meine "Vorteilscard" über die Kasse ziehen lass *hust* Ich find sicher selbst auch nicht alles astrein, aber solang sich der "kleine Mann" nicht in Massen erhebt und sprichwörtlich dafür/dagegen auf die Strasse geht wird "simples" gebashe wohl leider auch nichts daran ändern, dass man mit uns macht, was man will. Von konsequent möcht ich gar nicht sprechen, wie oft wird bei div. Spielen gebrüllt: BOYKOTT! Genau diese Spiele stehen kurz nach Release für Wochen/Monate auf Platz 1 der Topseller.


----------



## MoeD (15. Februar 2012)

Steppenheld schrieb:


> Find ich auch, ME1 war der beste Teil der Serie, trotzdem hoffe ich, dass EA nach ME2 dazugelernt hat.


 
Mir völlig unverständlich! Der erste Teil war gut, aber wirkte doch noch ziemlich unausgereift und sehr oft recht "hakelig". Der zweite Teil hingegen war meiner Meinung nach hingegen ein perfektes Video-Spiel, indem BioWare die Unzulänglichkeiten des ersten Teils sehr gut erkannt und ausgemerzt hat. Teil 1 habe ich gerne gespielt, aber Teil 2 fand ich eine ganze Ecke besser!


----------



## Nick1313 (15. Februar 2012)

MoeD schrieb:


> Mir völlig unverständlich! Der erste Teil war gut, aber wirkte doch noch ziemlich unausgereift und sehr oft recht "hakelig". Der zweite Teil hingegen war meiner Meinung nach hingegen ein perfektes Video-Spiel, indem BioWare die Unzulänglichkeiten des ersten Teils sehr gut erkannt und ausgemerzt hat. Teil 1 habe ich gerne gespielt, aber Teil 2 fand ich eine ganze Ecke besser!


 
Meine Meinung. Den ersten Teil hab ich nach der Hälfte abgebrochen. Mag sein, weil ich kein Rollenspiel-Fan bin, aber die Balance war im zweiten Teil viel besser gehandhabt.
ME2 ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblinge. Und ich bin guter Dinge, dass ME3 noch eins drauf setzen wird. Ich bin von der Demo ziemlich begeistert, schon allein deswegen, dass ich als absolute Grafikhure endlich mein ingame einstellbares Anti-Aliasing habe.


----------



## rafaeolo (15. Februar 2012)

Ich fand den ersten Teil von der Story besser als ME 2. Vom gesamtpaket schlägt der zweite den ersten aber um längen. Die Demo hat mich etwas entäuscht. Der Anfang bewegt mich irgentwie kaum, bis auch die Endsquenz, die aber auch sehr stark darauf angelegt ist. Man wird reingeworfen. Es fühlt sich aber auch irgentwie weng dramatisch an und vor allem die musikalische puntermalung und erstaunlicherweise die Synchro sind schlecht. 
Ich hoffe auch, dass die Gespräche in der Demo nicht final sind. Ich konnte gefült 4-5 mal aus 2 Antworten auswählen und nach jeder Antwort wurd fast ein vollständiges Gespräch geführt. Das ist mir zu viel interaktiver Film. Positiv gefallen haben mir die Kämpfe, die sind noch intensiver als in ME 2. Somit ein zwiegespaltener Eindruck.


----------



## Sharicardi (15. Februar 2012)

Bin auch la-la, was die Demo angeht. 
Definitiv enttäuscht von der Musik und die Earth Invasion wirkte eigentlich kaum dramatisch. Die Kämpfe waren in der Intro enttäuschend. Im 2. Teil deutlich besser, da musste man sich Gedanken über Taktik machen und überlegen. War auch nett, dass man durch den 2. Teil levelen konnte. 
Optisch ok, bis auf Ash. Ich fand sie enttäuschend, verglichen zu den Bildern, die ich vor Release sah.


----------



## Angeldust (15. Februar 2012)

Also Sound und Synchro zur kritisieren ist irgendwie... strange. Spielt ihr das mit so Gammelbrüllwürfeln?

Mit dem guten Headset rumst das Spiel ziemlich heftig und ich hatte dauerhaft nen beklemmendes Gefühl am Anfang.

Der zweite Teil ist wirklich nur Kampfsystem und Wiedersehen mit alten Freunden.

Deckungsystem ging nach 2 mal spielen locker von der Hand...muss einfach nur checken, dass man mit Space aus der Deckung geht wenn man will und mit Richungstasten und Space geht er in die kommende Deckung bzw springt über ein Hindernis.

Nach 2 Mal sterben beim Endkampf der Demo wusste ich dann auch wie ich klicken muss^^... nicht sehr intuitiv aber durchaus spaßig.

Spielt sich so flüssig wie ME2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2012)

Mal allgemein in den Raum gefragt:
Wie groß ist denn der technische Unterschied zwischen Teil 2 und 3 ? ME2 sah schon in der Demo sehr ordentlichaus, würde mich interessieren ob Bioware da noch einen draufsetzen konnten oder ob es sich auf ähnlichem Niveau hält.


----------



## Chris1q1q (15. Februar 2012)

Der MP macht laune und ist sehr kurzweilig, ich musste übrigens nichts freischalten, der ging sofort nach dem download.

Und @ sharicardi, hardcore schwierigkeit an, dann braucht man taktik...


----------



## TheClayAllison (15. Februar 2012)

@fatal-illusion. 

Ja da ist was dran was Du sagst. Irgendwann spielt das dann aber keine Rolle mehr, da dann jeder mit seinem Fingerabruck zahlen wird  Es wird immer Fehler im System geben. Sollte es nicht geben aber naja bei der Masse an Menschen sickert immer was durch. Ich warte auf den Tag wo das ganze Internetsystem abstürzt so ähnlich wie in dem Film "SURROGATES"


----------



## N7ghty (15. Februar 2012)

Sharicardi schrieb:


> Bin auch la-la, was die Demo angeht.
> Definitiv enttäuscht von der Musik und die Earth Invasion wirkte eigentlich kaum dramatisch. Die Kämpfe waren in der Intro enttäuschend. Im 2. Teil deutlich besser, da musste man sich Gedanken über Taktik machen und überlegen. War auch nett, dass man durch den 2. Teil levelen konnte.
> Optisch ok, bis auf Ash. Ich fand sie enttäuschend, verglichen zu den Bildern, die ich vor Release sah.


 Ja, ich hab auch mit Ashley gespielt, sieht aus wie ne Sexbombe in Uniform und nicht wie eine Soldatin. 

Ich hab auch im Storymodus gespielt, da sind die Kämpfe dann NOCH einfacher  aber ich hab Mass Effect eigentlich nie wegen den Kämpfen gespielt.


----------



## cruizer66 (15. Februar 2012)

Hilfe, hab ein Problem mit ME 3 Demo, eine einzige Ruckelpartie.

bin weit ueber den Systemvorraussetzungen (Crysis Warhead - Battlefield 3 alles hohe Einstellungen keine Ruckeln)   AMD ATI 5900 Serie Dual GPU  Graka

Bei ME3 kein Spielen moeglich

Weiss nicht wo das Problem liegen kann..

danke


----------



## fatal-illusion (15. Februar 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> @fatal-illusion.
> 
> Ja da ist was dran was Du sagst. Irgendwann spielt das dann aber keine Rolle mehr, da dann jeder mit seinem Fingerabruck zahlen wird  Es wird immer Fehler im System geben. Sollte es nicht geben aber naja bei der Masse an Menschen sickert immer was durch. Ich warte auf den Tag wo das ganze Internetsystem abstürzt so ähnlich wie in dem Film "SURROGATES"


 
Da fällt mir passend dazu auch noch der Schluss von "Flucht aus L.A." ein (Klapperschlange, Snake Plissken)....Willkommen in der Steinzeit! Naja, egal, off topic  Viel Spaß mit der Demo all Jenen, die es spielen \o


----------



## Alexey1978 (15. Februar 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und dir ist schon klar, daß ...
> 
> - das jetzt höchstens so ist, weil sie dazu *gezwungen *wurden, es so abzuändern? Es arbeiten doch jetzt immer noch dieselben Leute in den entsprechenden verantwortungstragenden Positionen - deren Zielsetzung hat sich ja nicht über Nacht geändert.
> 
> ...


 
Also mal ganz ehrlich, man kann es auch übertreiben mit der Vorsicht. Klar ich will nicht in Zukunft für jedes einzelne Spiel ne eigene Downloadplattform / OnlineLauncherApp oder sonstwas haben. Die gute alte Zeit in der man nur Spielname.exe gestartet hat und gut ist, wird aber wohl leider auch nicht wiederkehren.

Naja und das ewige Boykottieren bringt nix, weil es eben die Masse an Leuten doch kauft egal wie viele Rechte die Eula beschneidet. Da wird sich auch nur wenig dran ändern. Mal abgesehen davon hat EA es mit Origin auch arg übertrieben und dafür groß und breit in den Medien so "auf die Fresse bekommen", das sie ganz fix wieder zurück gerudert sind. Das wird für viele eine deutliche Warnung sein, dass man es nicht übertreiben sollte mit den EULA's. Ob es letztendlich was bringt oder nicht bleibt abzuwarten.

Nur ich mach mich doch nicht lächerlich indem ich mich mit Aluhütchen auf die Straße stelle, gegen die böse Industrie wettere und wilde Verschöwrungstheorien rezitiere. Sonst kann ich mich gleich mit nem Pappschild an die Straße stellen. "Das Ende ist nah!" 

Ja klar, ein Stück weit bin ich damit auch nur konsumierendes Schaaf aber lieber Schaaf als ewiger Unheilsprophet. Amazon sammelt auch Daten und macht einem dann Einkaufsvorschläge und Tante Google speichert auch sämtliche Suchanfragen und versucht Userprofile anzulegen etc. Informationen sind nun mal ínzwischen ein Handelsgut geworden damit muss man leben. Klar Recht darf nicht gebrochen werden das sehe ich ähnlich. Firmen die gegen Deutsches Recht verstoßen, sollten entsprechend abgemahnt und oder verklagt werden. Da stimme ich zu. Nur der Boykott weniger hat noch nie etwas gebracht und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Daher konsumiere ich Spieletitel die mir gefallen auch wenn sie einen Kopierschutz haben der nervig ist oder halt etwas sammelwütig sind was Daten angeht. 

Klar man sollte sich nicht alles gefallen lassen, aber denkt ihr wirklich das EA nach der Schlappe die sie mit Origins erster EULA einstecken mussten wirklich noch ganze Festplatten scannt oder ähnliches? Was glaubt ihr was eine fette Sammelklage wie sie in den USA möglich sind mit EA anstellen würde wenn sie tatsächlich gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Das muß denen bewußt sein, von daher halte ich eine Spionage über Origin für eher unwahrscheinlich in der aktuellen Version. Na und wer trotzdem noch Sorge um seine Daten hat, der kann ja Maßnahmen ergreifen und Origin entsprechend "einsperren" da gibt's ja diverse Möglichkeiten wie Sandbox usw.

Wem das noch nicht reicht, dem bleibt wohl nur die einsame Hütte im Wald ohne Strom und fließend Wasser. Nur wer will das schon?


----------



## TheClayAllison (15. Februar 2012)

@Alexey1978

Hört hört! Gesunde und realistische Einstellung Du hast junger Padawan. Nein im Ernst ich bin voll deiner Meinung.
Und wie ist die Demo? Werd mir heut Abend mal selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Alexey1978 (15. Februar 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> @Alexey1978
> 
> Hört hört! Gesunde und realistische Einstellung Du hast junger Padawan. Nein im Ernst ich bin voll deiner Meinung.
> Und wie ist die Demo? Werd mir heut Abend mal selbst ein Bild machen.


 
Äh danke? 

Zur Demo selbst kann ich nichts sagen da ich mir nicht die Freude auf Teil 3 verderben will. Ich gucke auch extra kaum Gameplayvideos. Da für mich als Besitzer von Teil 1 und 2 der dritte selbst wenn er völliger Schrott wäre im Grunde ein Pflichtkauf ist. Man will ja wissen wie's aus- / weitergeht. Also von daher sorry aber zur Demo werde ich nichts sagen können.


----------



## FitzwilliamD (15. Februar 2012)

Ich gehöre zu der Sorte von Spielern, die wartet, bis ein Spiel 10€ billiger ist; Aber Mass Effect 3 ist ein sehnlichst erwartetes Muss!
Die Demo war größtenteils schon zufriedenstellend, denn sie lässt auf eine Entwicklung der Handlung - mit einer Vielzahl von Schauplätzen, Charakteren und Entscheidungen - schließen, welche ein würdiges Ende für diese grandiose Serie bieten könnte. Vor allem gefällt mir die gelungene Kombination von Elementen aus Mass Effect 1 (Waffen können bearbeitet werden + mehr RPG-Elemente) und Mass Effect 2 (Beziehung zu den Begleitern).

Was mich jedoch etwas beunruhigte, war die konsolenlastige Steuerung/Spielweise in der Einstiegsmission. Hoffentlich macht sich das im gesamten Spielverlauf nicht allzu stark bemerkbar.


----------



## fatal-illusion (15. Februar 2012)

Kann mir mal ein "Spieler" den Eindruck bestätigen oder bei Bedarf widerlegen bitte? Hab grad mal auf YT n paar Demovideos geguckt und ich weiß nicht..kann es sein, dass vom 2. zum 3. Teil NOCHMALS ein Sprung in Sachen wie soll ich sagen....ich würd jetzt ungern Call of Mass Effect sagen, aber hm...irgendwie erweckt es in mir so ein bisschen den Eindruck, dass es noch mals ein Stück weit an die actionorientierte Jugend gedreht wurde (Story, RPG Modus hin oder her...). Bullet time? Hm....Bildschirm rot verfärbt, wenn getroffen? War das bei 1+2 auch schon so, ich hab die 2 ewig nicht mehr gespielt..

Klar, die cutscenes sehen einmal mehr bombastisch und recht schick inszeniert aus, aber das allein is für mich persönlich kein Kaufgrund. Hab den Sprung vom 1. auf den 2. Teil schon mit etwas Bauchweh grad noch so hingekriegt, aber was ich hier jetzt so gesehen hab, lässt mich doch stark zweifeln *seufz*

€: Ups, pardon Fitzwilliam hat das ziemlich gut getroffen hm....ok mit einem Mix aus 1+2 könnt ich dann wohl doch durchaus leben  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Februar 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> (...) Bullet time? Hm....Bildschirm rot verfärbt, wenn getroffen? War das bei 1+2 auch schon so, ich hab die 2 ewig nicht mehr gespielt..


 
Bullet Time konnte ich nicht feststellen, allerdings habe ich nur den RPG-Modus ausprobiert bzw. den Story-Modus kurz angespielt und das Verfärben des Bildschirms war in Teil 2 bereits vorhanden, da war nur das Muster anders. 

In der ersten Mission gibt es ein paar gescriptete Ereignisse, was sicher nicht jedermans Geschmack ist; ich fand es gut gemacht.


----------



## fatal-illusion (15. Februar 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bullet Time konnte ich nicht feststellen, allerdings habe ich nur den RPG-Modus ausprobiert bzw. den Story-Modus kurz angespielt und das Verfärben des Bildschirms war in Teil 2 bereits vorhanden, da war nur das Muster anders.


 
Ja, aber im 2. Teil waren doch nur so kleine rote Anzeigen (wie früher  halt üblich), wenn man getroffen wurde oder? Ach egal...und zur Bullet  time, kann sein bzw. wird wohl so sein, dass die nur beim Infiltrator  verfügbar ist, damit man laut YT-Kommentator "besser und präziser zielen  kann" Das schockte mich doch erstmal n wenig  Aber gut...mal  abwarten, Tests und dergleichen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Februar 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Ja, aber im 2. Teil waren doch nur so kleine rote Anzeigen (wie früher  halt üblich), wenn man getroffen wurde oder? Ach egal...und zur Bullet  time, kann sein bzw. wird wohl so sein, dass die nur beim Infiltrator  verfügbar ist, damit man laut YT-Kommentator "besser und präziser zielen  kann" Das schockte mich doch erstmal n wenig  Aber gut...mal  abwarten, Tests und dergleichen


 
Hm, ich glaube, da verfärbte sich der Bildschirmrand auch rot und die Geräusche wurden dumpfer...ich habe das bei der Archangel-Mission häufiger erlebt. 

Stimmt, im zweiten Teil habe ich den Infiltrator gespielt (in der Demo auch, aber irgendwie hatte ich da kein Präzisionsgewehr, oder war zu dämlich, es zu finden  ) und da läuft die Zeit etwas langsamer; ich glaube, wenn man aus der Tarnung heraus zielt, sonst nicht. Und da hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## fatal-illusion (15. Februar 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube, da verfärbte sich der Bildschirmrand auch rot und die Geräusche wurden dumpfer...ich habe das bei der Archangel-Mission häufiger erlebt.
> 
> Stimmt, im zweiten Teil habe ich den Infiltrator gespielt (in der Demo auch, aber irgendwie hatte ich da kein Präzisionsgewehr, oder war zu dämlich, es zu finden  ) und da läuft die Zeit etwas langsamer; ich glaube, wenn man aus der Tarnung heraus zielt, sonst nicht. Und da hat es Spaß gemacht.


 
Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung/Info Nyx! Dann hatte ich das im 2. Teil einfach nur falsch in Erinnerung. Mal sehen, wird sicher wieder eine Zufriedenheitsumfrage hier gestartet nach Release


----------



## FitzwilliamD (15. Februar 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube, da verfärbte sich der Bildschirmrand auch rot und die Geräusche wurden dumpfer...ich habe das bei der Archangel-Mission häufiger erlebt.
> 
> Stimmt, im zweiten Teil habe ich den Infiltrator gespielt (in der Demo auch, aber irgendwie hatte ich da kein Präzisionsgewehr, oder war zu dämlich, es zu finden  ) und da läuft die Zeit etwas langsamer; ich glaube, wenn man aus der Tarnung heraus zielt, sonst nicht. Und da hat es Spaß gemacht.


 
Das kann ich bestätigen; ich spiele gerade den 2. Teil noch mal auf der Stufe "Wahnsinn" durch, um einen idealen Speicherstand für den 3. Teil zu haben 

Im 2. Teil wurde der Bildschirm rot, die Geräusche dumpfer und (gefühlt) minimal langsamer.


----------



## FitzwilliamD (15. Februar 2012)

Bei niedriger Gesundheitsanzeige verfärbte sich der Bildschirm tatsächlich rot, die Geräusche wurden dumpfer und das Spiel wurde (zumindest gefühlt) minimal langsamer.

Ich spiele den 2. Teil gerade auf der Stufe "Wahnsinn" nochmal durch, um einen idealen Speicherstand zu haben


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. Februar 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gleiche Synchro wie in den ersten Teilen?
> Teil zwei hatte einen anderen Sprecher als Teil eins
> Ich fand die beide wirklich ganz gut.
> Obwohl ich Filme eigentlich lieber in Original anschaue.


 
Nein ich meinte ob die englische Version den gleiche Shepard-Stimme hat wie zuvor auch  Die war nämlich grausam ^^


----------



## pan89 (15. Februar 2012)

Grafik ist ja schonmal nicht sehr doll; in diesem Fall hat die Demo die Kaufentscheidung negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2012)

pan89 schrieb:


> Grafik ist ja schonmal nicht sehr doll; in diesem Fall hat die Demo die Kaufentscheidung negativ beeinflusst.


Jetzt mal ehrlich:
Wer ME 1 +2 gespielt hat, liebt die Serie und will den 3ten Teil spielen.
Da hat die Grafik so gegen 0% Enfluss (denn die hat sich nicht gross verändert)
Wer jetzt mit dem 3ten Teil anfängt, dem muss ich sagen: 
Spielt die ersten Teile. Nur schon um das komplexe und gut durchdachte ME-Universum kennen zulernen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (16. Februar 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich:
> Wer ME 1 +2 gespielt hat, liebt die Serie und will den 3ten Teil spielen.
> Da hat die Grafik so gegen 0% Enfluss (denn die hat sich nicht gross verändert)
> Wer jetzt mit dem 3ten Teil anfängt, dem muss ich sagen:
> Spielt die ersten Teile. Nur schon um das komplexe und gut durchdachte ME-Universum kennen zulernen.


 
Nach den Artworks war ich sehr skeptisch, wie das ganze wohl endet. Und durch Zufall bin ich auf ein paar Dialog-Leaks gestoßen (zugegeben ... fast ALLE Dialoge waren geleakt) und konnte mir einen Teil der Auflösung anschauen. Und ich werde es erst kaufen, wenn es günstig zu kriegen ist. Sehr günstig. Vielleicht für ein paar Euro bei g2play. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Chriss8185 (16. Februar 2012)

Danke dir Funzt jetze auch bei mir.


----------



## N7ghty (16. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte ob die englische Version den gleiche Shepard-Stimme hat wie zuvor auch  Die war nämlich grausam ^^


 Soweit ich den zweiten Teil auf Englisch in Erinnerung hab, war die männliche Stimme dieselbe, die weibliche hatte ich nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Februar 2012)

Die weibliche Stimme ist so geblieben, passt auch wieder sehr gut.


----------

